# Mom/rapper Arrested For Child Desertion (in A Lyft/uber!)



## kxlot79 (Apr 26, 2019)

How old is old enough to ride Uber/Lyft solo?

I had a few experiences driving minors in my Uber/Lyft (stupidly, and at great personal/legal risk)— a friend finally talked some sense into me and I started refusing the rides of obvious minors. 
Honestly, none of the parents made me think they were negligent/abusive, just stupid.

What do y’all think about this story? I feel certain the outcome would be different with a non-Black mama.
https://wgno.com/2019/04/25/local-rapper-arrested-for-child-desertion/amp/

*Local rapper arrested for child desertion – WGNO*
2 hours ago
_






*ST. BERNARD PARISH, LA* – Officers with the SBPSO say the mother left her child alone in a ride-share car.

New Orleans bounce rapper Reiona Oliver was arrested and booked for child desertion.

Fans may know the 27-year-old as “GAMEOVA REEDY.”

Officers say Oliver called a local transportation service company for a pickup from a home in Chalmette.

When the car arrived, Oliver instructed the driver to bring the child to school in New Orleans, alone.

The drive explained that without an adult, he could not drive the 5-year-old child anywhere.

Oliver chose to ignore the driver, as she walked back into the house, so the driver took the child to a Sheriff’s Office substation in Arabi to seek assistance.


Oliver was taken into custody and transported to St. Bernard Parish Prison.

Officers say after a criminal history check was conducted, they learned she had two outstanding warrants out of Jefferson Parish for traffic attachments._


----------



## Cheleigh (Apr 26, 2019)

While I would never put my child unattended in a Lyft, Uber or equivalent as a child/preteen, I might use a car service that was designed to transport children like https://www.hopskipdrive.com/ if my kid was a teenager (13+).


----------



## kxlot79 (Apr 26, 2019)

Do you know any parents who would put their <13 yo in an Uber/Lyft? Would you report someone if you knew they sent their 5 yo in an Uber/Lyft solo?


Cheleigh said:


> I would never put my child unattended in a Lyft, Uber or equivalent as a child/preteen


----------



## LostInAdream (Apr 26, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> Do you know any parents who would put their <13 yo in an Uber/Lyft? Would you report someone if you knew they sent their 5 yo in an Uber/Lyft solo?


A 5 year old? Yes, I’m reporting them.

I don’t  know anyone who would put their kids under 13 in one. 

I think 16/17 is an ok age.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Apr 26, 2019)

Game ova, Reedy. I'm glad this was reported.


----------



## Cheleigh (Apr 26, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> Do you know any parents who would put their <13 yo in an Uber/Lyft? Would you report someone if you knew they sent their 5 yo in an Uber/Lyft solo?


"I" don't know of any parents, but I see enough parents to think that some folks would do exactly what this woman did. If they didn't have a way to get their kids to school--call Uber.


----------



## sgold04 (Apr 26, 2019)

I worked at a KIPP school for like 2 weeks in DC and there was a 10 year old who took uber to school everyday. The first time I saw him hop out the uber, I was like  I spoke to the teacher and he said the boy’s mom went to work super early and the school wasn’t near his neighborhood, so it was car service or city bus, she chose car service. 

Now that I think about it, when I lived in rural Jamaica even wee lil kids would take taxis to school.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 26, 2019)

I feel like the uber driver did her dirty. I wouldn't feel obligated to take the child to school but I would've walked her to the door and turned around. I guess I'd call the police if she never opened the door but I'm fairly certain she would even if it was only to give the driver a piece of her mind.


----------



## Dellas (Apr 26, 2019)

Driver could have taken the kid out of car. Jail is not the answer for poverty or busy moms or whatever the issue is here. There is an app now that does just this. It is in a few other states. Sounds like a business idea. I hope she starts a car service for busy parents.

https://ridezum.com/


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 26, 2019)

5 is way too young. And she just brushed the driver off when he said he couldn’t take the child alone? So not only is she leaving this baby by their self  in a strange man’s car, she’s leaving them in a strange man’s car whom she just pissed off. Anything could have happened to that child. Mom deserves this charge.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 26, 2019)

Dellas said:


> Driver could have taken the kid out of car. Jail is not the answer for poverty. There is an app now that does just this. It is GA and a few other states. Sounds like a business idea. I hope she starts a car service for busy parents



Poverty? Please explain.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 26, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I feel like the uber driver did her dirty. I wouldn't feel obligated to take the child to school but I would've walked her to the door and turned around. I guess I'd call the police if she never opened the door but I'm fairly certain she would even if it was only to give the driver a piece of her mind.



This article says she would not come back out. 



> The driver said he couldn’t do that unless Oliver accompanied the child, but she allegedly made clear she wouldn’t be going along. She then went into the home and wouldn’t come back out, so the driver took the child to a Sheriff’s Office substation in Arabi, the agency said.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 26, 2019)

I looked her up. This is the originator of the “For the D” rap challenge. Remember everyone on social media was rapping about what they’ll do for the D, “I’ll drink a keg for the D/slap my face with eggs for the D”... She started that.


----------



## Dellas (Apr 26, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Poverty? Please explain.


I made an assumption.  I should have said busy.

https://ridezum.com/


----------



## Dellas (Apr 26, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> This article says she would not come back out.


That child would be at the door and she would get a text on where to find the child. That was immature or desperate. Jail time, no! A fine,yes, and maybe child services called.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Apr 26, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> This article says she would not come back out.


I guess I'm interpreting this differently. I took it to mean that she went inside and didn't come out while the driver and child stayed in the car then the driver took her to the police. I would've taken the child to the door. If she didn't come out after seeing her child outside then I probably would've done the same.


----------



## kxlot79 (Apr 27, 2019)

Do you feel her... erm, let’s say “professional aspirations/creative license” made the law come down harder on her? If so, was it warranted?


Theresamonet said:


> I looked her up. This is the originator of the “For the D” rap challenge. Remember everyone on social media was rapping about what they’ll do for the D, “I’ll drink a keg for the D/slap my face with eggs for the D”... She started that.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah 5 is way too young to be in an Uber alone.
She needed to ride with the baby to school and walk back, if she didn't feel like paying the return fare.
And if it was a time thing/she was too busy, I'm gonna need more information. I mean....she's a rapper. What rap activity is she doing that early in the morning?
If she chose to be a parent, then she also needs to choose to prioritize her child and not plan her rap activities for when she knows her child needs an escort to school.

I also don't understand why she didn't take her child back when the Uber driver tried to return the baby. The man clearly said he don't want no smoke. Madam, carry your child go! 

My heart feels like taking the child to the police was the wrong thing, but I understand why he did it.
Had he left the child on the stoop and anything happened to them, like some crazy person coming along and plucking the baby up, that would have been a lawsuit for sure. And maybe even some criminal charges against the driver for child endangerment or abandonment himself.

With that said, I don't think she needs jail time, but they definitely need to force her to attend parenting classes. This is so bizarre.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 27, 2019)

I barely want to be in an Uber myself ,can’t imagine putting my kindergartener in one alone.


----------



## GinnyP (Apr 27, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> 5 is way too young. And she just brushed the driver off when he said he couldn’t take the child alone? So not only is she leaving this baby by their self  in a strange man’s car, she’s leaving them in a strange man’s car whom she just pissed off. Anything could have happened to that child. Mom deserves this charge.


Exactly!


----------



## Laela (Apr 27, 2019)

If Uber has a policy concerning children and the driver cited it, why did he drive same child, unaccompanied,  to police station? Instead he should've  reported to Uber and have police come to the house to have mom open the door and take child back.  What if he'd gotten into a car crash on way to police? 

Leaving the child outside the house if mom didn't answer would also be negligent on driver's part.
I'm  glad the baby is OK!


----------



## Kanky (Apr 27, 2019)

I watched a video not long ago about kids this age in Japan commuting to school or the store alone. I bet that parenting is easier in a place where you aren’t expected to keep an eye on your children at all times.

I personally wouldn’t let my child take an Uber because we aren’t the kind of society that looks out for children and the vetting process for drivers is sketchy. Still, putting a kid in an Uber isn’t that much different than putting him on the school bus. A stranger is driving the kid somewhere.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 28, 2019)

Kanky said:


> I watched a video not long ago about kids this age in Japan commuting to school or the store alone. I bet that parenting is easier in a place where you aren’t expected to keep an eye on your children at all times.
> 
> I personally wouldn’t let my child take an Uber because we aren’t the kind of society that looks out for children and the vetting process for drivers is sketchy. *Still, putting a kid in an Uber isn’t that much different than putting him on the school bus. A stranger is driving the kid somewhere*.



Actually it's very different.  School bus drivers have to go through driver's training and a criminal background check.  Also, for the most part, school bus drivers have a set route and more than one child on the bus!


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 28, 2019)

The fact that she wouldnt come out....welp she gets what she gets. I feel for the child. I wouldn't put mine in an Uber.


----------



## Laela (Apr 29, 2019)

^^ Yes, she gets what she gets.... that's very callous of her, what she did to that child.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 29, 2019)

She obviously didn’t know the policy or a previous UBER driver allowed it for her to be indignant about it. 
I don’t think she deserved to be jailed. But I don’t feel sorry for her. Someone says they not driving my child: abort mission, new plan. Like,
Call a limo. We can’t assume having money equals intelligence or situational awareness. The latter lacking in more than 1/2 the parents I deal with. Despite them having degrees.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 29, 2019)

Laela said:


> If Uber has a policy concerning children and the driver cited it, why did he drive same child, unaccompanied,  to police station? Instead he should've  reported to Uber and have police come to the house to have mom open the door and take child back.  What if he'd gotten into a car crash on way to police?
> 
> Leaving the child outside the house if mom didn't answer would also be negligent on driver's part.
> I'm  glad the baby is OK!


I think I the driver was shady. He could have said “I’d have to call the police.” I’m assuming words were exchanged and the driver got offended and said “he’d show her.” I smell a touch of racism. But she didn’t help her situation and lost her gamble. She is the idiot in the end.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Apr 29, 2019)

I am been in Uber Pool with kids , I wouldn’t do it.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Apr 29, 2019)

How long was he supposed to wait with the child in his car? What was he supposed to do- leave the child on the door step and drive off?

The fact that she felt comfortable leaving her most precious possession  (supposedly) in the hands of a stranger and the fact that the child didn't seem upset that Mom wasn't in the car is very telling. How many other dubious child care arrangements have been made for that child? It was a God send that the driver wasn't a pervert or a serial killer- he could have driven off somewhere, hurt or killed the child and she'd be the first one on TV, crying about her baby. 

Motherhood is tough. Arranging for good childcare is tough also. But once your kid is here, living with you, you have an obligation to keep them safe. That includes not parking them in a strangers car to get to school. If it takes some jail time to wake you up to that fact- so be it.


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 29, 2019)

I’m sorry no. She needs a bop upside the head to knock sense into her.


----------



## kxlot79 (Apr 30, 2019)

You might be shocked how many people just take it for granted that if an Uber is safe enough for an adult, it’s safe enough for a child. People are INCREDIBLY trusting. I thought there must be special about me, but I guess it’s the trust thing or they’re idiotic.
There’s a lot of liability a driver would take on by even completing a trip of a minor.
So yeah, police drop off was the only other safe thing to do.


Chaosbutterfly said:


> My heart feels like taking the child to the police was the wrong thing, but I understand why he did it.


----------



## kxlot79 (Apr 30, 2019)

EXACTLY.
Time/wages lost in the process of waiting for police to come is a pretty big bummer though.


Laela said:


> Instead [the driver] should've  reported to Uber and have police come to the house to have mom open the door and take child back.  What if he'd gotten into a car crash on way to police!


----------



## kxlot79 (Apr 30, 2019)

Very good point! Japan, in particular, is very strict with kiddie crime. Versus in the US (where this happened) there’s this lowkey agenda to legitimize statutory rape— with the slaps on the wrist for the sexually predatory criminals and the sexual abuses of minors in positions of authority.

I would say a big difference between a school bus (or city bus for that matter) is that there are other passengers who can potentially be witnesses. School buses usually have bus monitors/attendants as well. So it wouldn’t be the misconduct of just one adult but two.
I’d also like to believe schools vet their drivers a little more critically than Uber but there aren’t any national standards on that so...



Kanky said:


> we aren’t the kind of society that looks out for children and the vetting process for drivers is sketchy.
> 
> Still, putting a kid in an Uber isn’t that much different than putting him on the school bus. A stranger is driving the kid somewhere.


----------



## kxlot79 (Apr 30, 2019)

My only quibble with telling someone you have a legitimate concern of negligence is that they— in this case, the rapper— would just cancel the current Uber and take their chances with a different one.
For myself, I used to reason: Better me who I know has no ill intentions towards the minor than some creep who might— and God forbid I see the minor on the news because of what some creepy Uber driver did to him/her.


naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I think I the driver was shady. He could have said “I’d have to call the police.” I’m assuming words were exchanged and the driver got offended and said “he’d show her.” I smell a touch of racism. But she didn’t help her situation and lost her gamble. She is the idiot in the end.


----------



## kxlot79 (Apr 30, 2019)

Did you feel obliged to report the driver/passenger(s)? Was it kinda business as usual? Were the kids rowdy?


CarefreeinChicago said:


> I am been in Uber Pool with kids , I wouldn’t do it.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 30, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> My only quibble with telling someone you have a legitimate concern of negligence is that they— in this case, the rapper— would just cancel the current Uber and take their chances with a different one.
> For myself, I used to reason: Better me who I know has no ill intentions towards the minor than some creep who might— and God forbid I see the minor on the news because of what some creepy Uber driver did to him/her.


Which is why the mom is an idiot if that's her rationale. Cause if one employee tells you its company policy but you're still trying to have your way, then yeah you just trying to get over, then why should the employee stretch their neck out for someone who doesn't care if the rules are broken....... I don't see why (while well intentioned) an UBER driver has to take on a huge liability and responsibility for transporting such a young child. Furthermore, say the Uber driver DID transport said child---and something happened to the child anyways after drop off? The Uber driver, the Uber company and the mother would be in deep poop.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Apr 30, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> Did you feel obliged to report the driver/passenger(s)? Was it kinda business as usual? Were the kids rowdy?


I didn’t report anyone they got in after me and got out before me, he dropped them off at school. The kid was maybe 7 or eight.


----------



## Guapa1 (May 1, 2019)

I think leaving the child in the car after the driver said no was wrong. 
I had to look after a 5 year old who was flying unaccompanied. The parents were in first class. When the child was sick and crying, I went to the parents and they asked what I'd do if they weren't there and I was like Daaaam! smhid


----------



## kxlot79 (May 1, 2019)

Wait. I’m confused. The parents flew in 1st class and put their kid in coach? Then had you take care of the kid? 
Well... did they pay extra for an “unaccompanied minor” ticket?



Guapa1 said:


> I had to look after a 5 year old who was flying unaccompanied. The parents were in first class. When the child was sick and crying, I went to the parents and they asked what I'd do if they weren't there and I was like Daaaam!


----------



## Guapa1 (May 1, 2019)

kxlot79 said:


> Wait. I’m confused. The parents flew in 1st class and put their kid in coach? Then had you take care of the kid?
> Well... did they pay extra for an “unaccompanied minor” ticket?



Yes, kids in coach and parents up front used to happen a lot. The airline I worked for have stopped it now. 

The parents paid extra, so I'm not judging them for that. But you gonna have your child vomiting and crying and not want to comfort them?


----------



## RocStar (May 1, 2019)

Dellas said:


> I made an assumption.  I should have said busy.


----------



## IslandMummy (May 3, 2019)

Guapa1 said:


> I think leaving the child in the car after the driver said no was wrong.
> I had to look after a 5 year old who was flying unaccompanied. The parents were in first class. When the child was sick and crying, I went to the parents and they asked what I'd do if they weren't there and I was like Daaaam! smhid


WHAAAAAAT


----------



## momi (May 6, 2019)

I laugh each and every time I read _*mom/rapper*_ in the title


----------



## nysister (May 6, 2019)

I would have done what the driver did. No way am I getting into an altercation with a hoodrat that doesn't even care about her offspring. That says everything about her.

I'm not arguing. I'm not waiting at her door to be shot. I'm not calling the police to hang around and be shot. None of that.

Drop child at police, go on my merry way.


----------

